# Online Foto Storage



## moskovich (28. Juli 2009)

ich hätte da eine kurze frage, hoffentlich weiß einer von euch guten rat

nun ich hab ziemlich viele Bilder, so viele das ich mein picassa Album Limit erreicht habe

weiß einer von euch vielleicht ein gutes online Album wo ich meine Fotos uploaden kann?

(ich benutze kein photobucket weil ich die nicht mag)


----------



## Johannes7146 (28. Juli 2009)

Ich nutze diese Software: http://jalbum.net/
Demogallerie: http://jalbum.net/browse/recent/album/244876/

Sie verkleinert die Bilder, baut ne kleine hübsche Htmlseite um die Gallerie und kann in vielen Dingen angepasst werden. (Design...Wasserzeichen usw usf).

Danach kannste die generierten Htmlseiten einfach auf einen beliebigen webserver hochladen.
Das Limit liegt quasi nur an deinem webspace in form der Speicherkapazität.

Webspace bekommst du mit Werbung gratis: zb http://www.funpic.de
Oder für ein paar Euro im Monat auch ohne Werbung.

Bei funpic sieht du url später so aus: deinnickname.de.funpic.de
du kannst entweder daraus eine beliebige (noch freie) gratisdomain machen (unter http://www.nic.de .vu) Oder du nimmst Deine eigene domain. Die preisen liegen je nach tld bei ca 10 bis 15 € pro Jahr.

Dann kannst du jeder domain nehmen die noch frei ist.. zb: http://www.name-vorname.de


----------



## chmee (8. Februar 2010)

Schon älter, aber trotzdem nen Beitrag wert  Wie sieht es denn mit flickr aus? Im Gratisaccount darfst Du 100MB pro Monat einstellen.

mfg chmee


----------

